# changing a hammer?



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

Im thinking about getting the "pink lady" for my wife as a carry gun. The only problem is I dont think she needs to put a revolver in her pocket book that has an external hammer on it. I have heard that you can either have the hammer modified/cut off or replace it with a different one. Where would I find a different hammer and how much do you think it would cost?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would get ahold of a good gunsmith in your area and see what he says. If nothing else he could probably shave that hammer off. Good luck.


----------

